# Happy Birthday RPCookin!



## Cooking Goddess (Dec 12, 2017)

I hope you have a great birthday and a wonderful year ahead.


----------



## Andy M. (Dec 12, 2017)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Steve Kroll (Dec 12, 2017)

Well dang it - I just wished him a happy birthday on another thread. I didn't see this one.

Oh well, Happy Birthday again!


----------



## Josie1945 (Dec 12, 2017)

Happy Birthday


Josie


----------



## RPCookin (Dec 12, 2017)

Thanks all!  

I celebrated in a fashion that most would find odd... I just got home from having my teeth cleaned at the dentist.


----------



## buckytom (Dec 12, 2017)

Happy Birthday, Rick!


----------



## Whiskadoodle (Dec 12, 2017)

Good, then you will have a sparky smile for your birthday.  Happy birthday!


----------



## Steve Kroll (Dec 12, 2017)

RPCookin said:


> Thanks all!
> 
> I celebrated in a fashion that most would find odd... I just got home from having my teeth cleaned at the dentist.



I know what you mean. My birthday is coming up in two weeks. I have an appointment that day to get my car worked on for 8 hours. Woo-hoo.


----------



## Kayelle (Dec 12, 2017)

Happy Birthday Rick!!


----------



## GotGarlic (Dec 12, 2017)

Happy birthday!


----------



## msmofet (Dec 12, 2017)

Happy Birthday RP!


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Dec 13, 2017)

Not so odd having your teeth cleaned on your birthday, I have a mammogram on mine!

Happy Birthday Rick!


----------

